# KN Perch



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

I went out today with the Shirley B III. While the action is fast, at times it's very fast, the perch are small, most are not even what I consider a medium. Just about every one is under 7 inches and many were not even 6 inches long. I caught over 200 today, they do add up keeping the better ones. I did manage 5 fat spot as well. Only one croaker landed on the boat today. If you go you will have to pick thru tons of very aggressive spot in the 2-4 inch class. I bagged about 5 perch over 7 inches for the day. Some large ones were landed but they are few and far between. Most customers on board were resolved to keeping what was coming up. Saw 2 baby blues too. If you don't mind keeping perch 5-6 inches you can load up now.

The captain was excellent and we moved as the the fishing slowed or the size of the pick diminished. It was a very good trip, great day to be on the water, cleaning piles of perch sucks.

Stan


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow that is a bit different from my experience. My son and I went out on the Shirley B III on Wed. Most of the WP we caught were 7" or better. I guess it changes from day to day. There was 1 croaker a few keeper spot and lots of baby spot and stripers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

hey G-hype do you ever fish baltimore harbor ,,near fort mchenry,if so what kind of fish do you catch,is it salt water that far up river.. i've been their but never fished it.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> hey G-hype do you ever fish baltimore harbor ,,near fort mchenry,if so what kind of fish do you catch,is it salt water that far up river.. i've been their but never fished it.


I have never fished it but I can ask around for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

thats cool,(ok)..................tite lines................................<)))>{


----------

